# Primer - even coat needed?



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Your primer does not need to be applied as a solid coat. And given that you have primed the walls, you really don't need a primer/topcoat all-in-one as your finish coat unless that is really the paint you want to use. My guess is you will get a better end product with a straight finish coat.


----------



## DaveSD (May 6, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, that was a mistake on my part to get the one with primer (already purchased). With the horrible experience others are getting with the Behr all-in-1, hopefully I may have better luck with a primer underneath... though it's also a primer that is not recommended by most here either.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Old paint - Behr Premium
Primer - Kilz2 Latex ("premium" for kitchen and bath with old glossy paint)
Top coat - Behr Ultra w/primer



Good luck with that!:laughing::thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## DaveSD (May 6, 2010)

I'm now getting paranoid. 

For my master bedroom with open access to master bath (no door, lots of opening between the too including the ceiling area), I got Ben Moore Aura because of the supposedly better water/mildew resistance. I like taking hot showers.

The plan is to coat the glossy original paint (after light sanding and TSP) with Kilz2 Premium followed by the Aura.

Is the Kilz2 so horrible that I should seriously consider ditching it? Will it ruin the top coat?

Thanks!

BTW, I got the primer because I thought it will provide better adhesion; not for blocking existing stains or color.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Is the Kilz2 so horrible that I should seriously consider ditching it?


Yes, go with Zinnser 123 or Ben Moore Fresh Start


----------



## DaveSD (May 6, 2010)

Thanks, Chrisn. In that case, I'll use your recommended primer for the master bathroom and use my batch of Kilz2/Kilz2-premium elsewhere where I don't have adhesion/moisture concerns.

I still haven't settled down in my new place yet, so the room is still empty. It's better to do it right the first time than to have it peeled off and have to relocate and repaint, especially with a baby on the way. My friends told me I'm too paranoid.


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

Dave,

If you are concerned about the moisture from the bathroom than I would strongly suggest the Aura Bath and Spa paint (which is a matte finish) or the Aura Satin or Semi-gloss - stay away from the Aura Matte (522) and Aura Egg (524). Since you mentioned it's for your bedroom, I'm assuming you probably don't want a semi gloss so I would ask your Ben Moore store if they carry the bath and spa - it's the same price as the other Aura paints but will hold up much better to the heavy moisture.


----------

